# Nach Jahren mit Eclipse jetzt auch mal Netbeans



## tuxedo (7. Nov 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Hab jetzt Jahrelang Eclipse genutzt und möchte mir, unter anderem wegen dem Swing Application Framework und dem schicken GUI Editor auch mal Netbeans anschauen.

So auf anhieb find ich's nicht schlecht. Allerdings vermisse ich bis jetzt die eine oder andere Funktionalität. Entweder gibt es sie nicht, oder ich hab sie noch nicht gefunden. Deshalb dieser Thread:

1) CodeTemplates / LiveTemplates

In Eclipse tippe ich "syso" und ergänze mit STRG+Space (code completion) zu "sysout", welches dank Codetemplate dann zu "System.out.println();" wird.

In Netbeans hab ich das auch gefunden. Allerdings hab ich noch nciht rausgefunden, wie man CodeTemplates mit CodeCompletion zusammen nutzt.

Im Netbeans Wiki bin ich auf "Live Templates" (http://wiki.netbeans.org/Java_EditorUsersGuide#section-Java_EditorUsersGuide-HowToUseLiveTemplates) gestoßen. Dort wird erklärt, man kann "fo" eingeben, mit STRG+Space kriegt man dann eine List mit Vorschlägen, wo man sich dann einen Vorschlag für das erzeugen einer FOR-Konstrukts entscheiden kann.

Warum geht das nicht mit meinen selbst angelegten templates? Was in Eclipse "sysout" ist, ist in Netbeans "sout". Aber Code Completion geht offensichtlich exemplarisch nur mit dem FOR geraffel.

Mach ich was falsch oder warum funktioniert Code Completion nicht mit jedem Code Template? Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen "Code Template" und "Live Template"? Und wo kann ich Live Templates dann einrichten?!

----

Keine Ahnung warum ich angefangen hab das zu nummerieren... Wenn ich mir's recht überlege ist das bisher meine einzigste Frage.. hmm. Okay, vielleicht taucht ja doch noch die eine oder andere Frage auf.

Wie dem auch sei: Wäre schön wenn mir da ein Netbeans Experte weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## tuxedo (7. Nov 2008)

Ah, da ist schon die nächste Frage:

2) Zeilen per Hotkey verschieben

In Eclipse halte ich die ALT Taste gedrückt, und kann dann mit den Cursortasten die aktuelle Zeile verschieben. Das tolle ist, sie wird auch gleich entsprechend eingerückt.

Wie geht das in Netbeans?!

*gelöst --> ALT+SHIFT+Cursor*

3) Zeile per Hotkey löschen

Geht in Eclipse mit STRG+D ... 
Wie ist das in Netbeans?

*gelöst --> STRG+E*

4) Hotkey der Hotkeys anzeigt

In Eclipse gibts nen Hotkey, der einem alle Hotkeys anzeigt... Man muss sich also für's erste nur einen Hotkey merken. Gibts das in Netbeans auch? Oder muss ich mir die Seite in der Anleitung/im Wiki bookmarken (die ich übrigens noch nicht gefunden habe)?!

*gelöst --> Glaub nicht dass es das gibt. Aber im Menü unter Tools -> Options -> Keymap findet man so einiges... Aber auch hier gibts ne große Liste: http://wiki.netbeans.org/KeymapProfileFor60
"Keymap"... da kann ich ja lange bei google nach hotkey suchen wenn die das keymap nennen ;-)*

- Alex


----------



## ps (9. Nov 2008)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In Eclipse tippe ich "syso" und ergänze mit STRG+Space (code completion) zu "sysout", welches dank Codetemplate dann zu "System.out.println();" wird.



Options -> Editor -> Code Templates

Templates werden per Default mit <TAB> expandiert. (zB. sout<tab>, fori<tab>, dowhile<tab>, etc)


----------



## tuxedo (10. Nov 2008)

Prima. Lass mich raten, die Sache mit <Tab> kann ich wieder in den Keymap umstellen?

- Alex


----------



## ps (10. Nov 2008)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Prima. Lass mich raten, die Sache mit <Tab> kann ich wieder in den Keymap umstellen?



Normalerweise kannst du das im selben Fenster umstellen (Code Templates). Ich habe hier allerdings schon seit Monaten die 6.5er... bin mir nicht sicher wie das bei 6.1 ist.


----------



## tuxedo (10. Nov 2008)

Hab auch 6.5 RC ... Frei wählen kann ich aber nicht. Hab 4 Optionen zur Auswahl. Naja, wenigstens was.

Soweit mal danke für den Tipp.

- Alex


----------

